# Driving from the Tee



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Right I have a few problems...

1. How far away from the ball should I stand? (Further because it's higher up or just natural?)

2. Where should the ball be in my stance? Doesn't feel nice to have it so far forward and it makes me lean back when swinging.

3. During my swing should I try and lift the club head higher so I will hit the ball dead on and not the bottom of it?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Gibby, heres my 2 cents worth:

1. Your distance from the ball should be a result of the clubs natural lie. If you lay the club flat behind the ball, and take your grip, the club should remain flat, NOT tipped back (toe up) or forward (heel up). When you take your grip there should be a gap about as big as your fist between the butt end of the club and your zipper. 
2. All the guru's suggest teeing the ball just inside your left foot, this should result in your club actually starting up from the bottom of your swing arc, giving you loft. 
3. From what I've read and been told, the bottom of your driver should never touch the ground during your swing. Its the one club where you do not want to make contact with the ground prior to making contact with the ball. According the guru's the sweet spot has changed on a driver, it used to be dead center in the middle of the face of the club, but the newer clubs its about 1/2 inch higher then dead center, so I would just skim the grass and let the natural loft of the club get it up in the air....
These are just my personal opinions, and I am far from the best golfer in the world, but I'm getting around my course in the mid 80's so you can take it or leave it....

Del


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Cheers mate! Thanks for the reply and I will be trying this out at the range tomorow hopefully!

You sound like you would be right and I've heard some of that stuff from other places too and just remembered thanks to that post. Cheers again!


----------

